# replacement/dupe for Test Pattern lipliner



## eowyn797 (Jun 1, 2007)

Test Pattern is the perfect nude liner on me....and eventually, some day, i will run out. 

any brand is fine, i just need something that has no pink at all and no darker browns. i tried Subculture (too pink) and Oak (too brown). i hate creamsticks, but i swatched 'em all to to no avail...nothing close w/o pink or brown in it. 

i'd definitely prefer a pencil, altho if another brand has a creamstick-like liner with a tifferent texture, i'd be game for that too. i like Mary Kay's lip liners and Clinique's Quickliners that are that same type.

any help you can give would be much appreciated! TIA!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi
I have test pattern that i won on ebay from a lot of other products. 
I dont want it or will use it. It has been used, but I sharpened it.
would you like me to mail it to you?
you can have it for free.
Just PM me.

Hillary


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_Hi
I have test pattern that i won on ebay from a lot of other products. 
I dont want it or will use it. It has been used, but I sharpened it.
would you like me to mail it to you?
you can have it for free.
Just PM me.

Hillary_

 
 Wow! You're awesome. =D


----------



## eowyn797 (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Wow! You're awesome. =D_

 
isn't she the BEST? i'm dead from amazement


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 3, 2007)

if you find one, please let me know - it's my fav too and i've been looking and looking for something close to it.  so far, the best i've found is Sephora's house brand in shade Nude 114.


----------



## eowyn797 (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_if you find one, please let me know - it's my fav too and i've been looking and looking for something close to it.  so far, the best i've found is Sephora's house brand in shade Nude 114._

 
thanks! i went to Sephora today and swatched everything from every brand mine had and you're right, the only one that was close was Sephora #114. it was still a tad too pink/light tho. i tried all i could firnd from: NARS, Vincent Longo, Shiseido, Clinique, Benefit, Bare Escentuals, Tarte, Laura Gellar, Too Faced, CARGO, Smashbox, MUFE, Lorac, Chanel, Stila & Urban Decay. even took the BF along for the ride and he was a total sport and helped me swatch to no avail.

if anyone's got any suggestions for other lines, i'm still game


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 5, 2008)

*gasp* Any update on this?  I LOST my only-twice-sharpened Test Pattern and haven't found something comparable.  I found my first one on eBay too, but now the only one there is $19 before $5 shipping and I seriously can't justify that.  I really hope there's something similar out there!  In the meantime I'll check out Sephora's #114 - crossing my fingers!


----------



## etaylor (Apr 25, 2013)

do you still have the test pattern lip liner from mac?????  i would absolutely buy that from you right now lol... please let me know.. forever great full, E


----------



## etaylor (Apr 25, 2013)

hi!!! if you still have test pattern lip pencil i would gladly buy that from u i am in need of one and im pretty desperate right now lol  please let me know asap thank you E


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 30, 2013)

Given those posts are almost six years old... it's pretty doubtful.


----------



## etaylor (May 1, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> Given those posts are almost six years old... it's pretty doubtful.


.  I know I'm just hoping someone will see this that can help me


----------

